# First N scale layout



## pilot2fly (Nov 14, 2016)

I just purchased parts for my first N scale layout. New to the N scale world, but I have been doing a lot of research. Ordered these parts from Ebay. Looking at a Bachmann GP40 loco as well. 

Going to start small and work my way up. Will post more pics to this thread when the items arrive.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking forward to your build.
Have fun with it.

Magic


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Me too. Looks like you've been quite good at finding some good bargains.


----------

